

Wiki-Watch: Geo-Located Wikipedia Articles for the Apple Watch - aabajian
http://www.wiki-watch.io/

======
aabajian
Hi everyone, author here. Initially, Wiki-Watch only allowed users to search
for articles using their voice. I got some great feedback and made the app
focus on geo-locating articles. This way whenever you're in a new area you can
just touch "nearby" on your Apple Watch and see articles about places around
you.

